# Silver sable Sire and black Dam...



## Baneone4u (Apr 5, 2021)

I got a black gsd and my mother then a few weeks later got a silver sable. Both are registered and have strong genes. The family tree doesn't seem to have any relation at all. My question is what kind of pups would I be looking at? I've never done a litter of anything and I'll have to so a lot of research before hand but if I do this it would be for friends and family only basically a one time event. I will have a place for them to go before they ever arrive. I'm just curious at this point what they'd look like. Any suggestions or answers or thoughts would be great.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Baneone4u said:


> I got a black gsd and my mother then a few weeks later got a silver sable. Both are registered and have strong genes. The family tree doesn't seem to have any relation at all. *My question is what kind of pups would I be looking at?* I've never done a litter of anything and I'll have to so a lot of research before hand but if I do this it would be for friends and family only basically a one time event. I will have a place for them to go before they ever arrive. I'm just curious at this point what they'd look like. Any suggestions or answers or thoughts would be great.


you’d be looking at puppies with questionable health and temperaments!
strong genes don’t always compliment each other when paired.
as far as color, since i realize that’s what you’re asking... at the very least, you’ll get sables. pretty much any color is possible, but there’s no way to tell you for sure without knowing what color dogs are behind each of yours.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

"it would be for friends and family only basically a one time event. " So you can rely on 12 friends and family willing to take a pup? And not back out? I recall a woman I trained with years ago bragging that all the soon to be delivered pups were spoken for. When the pups were on the ground, it didn't turn out that way at all.


----------

